# peptidesuk asking for forum rep?



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

just got a mail from peptidesuk - draw your own conclusions but everytime someone pushes peptidesuk as being great I will be taking it with a pinch of salt.

A big thank you to all our customers who have given us such great reviews and feedback about our products. It is greatly appreciated!

Want a product that we don't currently have in stock? Simply contact us with your requirements and we can give you pre-order discounts and eta.

Please like our facebook page for exclusive updates. Link can be found below.

Also review our website on to receive discount on your next order.

Like our peptides? Want free peptides plus extra? We are looking for forum reps please contact us for more details.

Thank you

PeptidesUK


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep they do send that out, personally I don't rep for them, I did think about it but I'm not on here often enough, I don't see it as any different to adverts that you get linked to these sites or anywhere else. The great thing about social media and forums like this if your product is crap then it wont take long for word to get out, reps or no reps. I have been using the products for about 6 months and think they are really good, and I have used 4 other suppliers, but even so I am waiting for pscarb to give his views on it.

It's so cheap from lots of these sites that it's just worth trying different ones,


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

So whats your problem with it ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Surely it's a non issue if the "rep" is upfront about their association. Else it's like the bsi brigade. Except I found the peptidesuk peptides to actually work lol


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

i wouldn't mind being a rep but i wouldn't want to attach my name onto a company or prosuct that doesn't work or is total ****. i'd need a lengthy peroid of time to try out their products before deciding whether i was going to rep them...because if it's **** then it's not just the companies name that goes down the pan, it's the reps too.


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

I would be more concerned about someone just joining the forum and starting a thread trying to say the company is up to something . I've used ghrp6 and 2 ,melanotan 2 and liquid arimidex when they sold it and all have seemed to do there job and delivery has always been next day


----------



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

lotus said:


> I would be more concerned about someone just joining the forum and starting a thread trying to say the company is up to something . I've used ghrp6 and 2 ,melanotan 2 and liquid arimidex when they sold it and all have seemed to do there job and delivery has always been next day


If that remark is aimed at me? I have already purchased from them on the back of forum recomendations. The tb500 is too early to tell and the missus aint got a tan yet.. I am merely telling people that if someone is bigging something up then take with a pinch of salt unless its someone tgat holds great credibility.

Is that such a bad thing? Would you rather not know?


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

vela13 said:


> If that remark is aimed at me? I have already purchased from them on the back of forum recomendations. The tb500 is too early to tell and the missus aint got a tan yet.. I am merely telling people that if someone is bigging something up then take with a pinch of salt unless its someone tgat holds great credibility.
> 
> Is that such a bad thing? Would you rather not know?


I know how you feel, I got accused of working for peptidesuk by simply asking questions. I mentioned openly I was thinking about using purepeptides until a member stated he had clumps in his ghrp2 never dissolved. On the back of that I said I'd maybe try peptidesuk and I got heat for it.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

People are way to paranoid on here. Must have something to do with the whole BSI malarkey. Just try the sources for yourself and make your own mind up. Ive used peptidesuk for months because they work for me.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vela13 said:


> If that remark is aimed at me? I have already purchased from them on the back of forum recomendations. The tb500 is too early to tell and the missus aint got a tan yet.. I am merely telling people that if someone is bigging something up then take with a pinch of salt unless its someone tgat holds great credibility.
> 
> Is that such a bad thing? Would you rather not know?


do you think we were that naive that we didnt already know? I`ll punt anyone for a free T-shirt.


----------



## vela13 (Apr 5, 2013)

saxondale said:


> do you think we were that naive that we didnt already know? I`ll punt anyone for a free T-shirt.


Well I didn't as I hadn't yet placed an order with them, neither will anyone else who hasnt already placed an order or who isnt on the mailing list.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No company can have a forum rep without sponsoring the board and UkM does not accept sponsorship from peptide companies, if any member is found to be over promoting or linking to this or any other peptide dealer they will be banned and the company could have there company name banned from being mentioned.

There is no issue with giving an opinion on any peptide dealer but doing it time and time again on bumped threads or unsolicited will be noticed.

@vela 13 please give this reply to peptides uk via email......


----------

